# Advice on US taxes please



## jeffzohri (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi there,
I am a US citizen, and moving to Saudi Arabia soon to do consulting work. My contract is for 1 year. The contract is drafted in the name of my single member LLC (“disregarded entity”), which is registered in Virginia. So all the payments will be made to my company account in the US. My Questions:
(1) will I be able to claim the Foreign Earned Income if I meet the condition of physical presence, although my company is in still in VA? Will have to pay Virginia income taxes, although I will be living in Saudi? Should I close the company, and request that the contract be written in my name (lots of hassle) to benefit from the exclusion?
(2) If I cannot claim foreign earned income, can I claim my per diem, M&E, travel expenses, although my stays in Saudi can extend for months?
Thank you so much,
Jeff


----------

